# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Smartphones, OPPO Electronics Corp., Dongguan, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - OPPO Electronics Corp.

Home Page - oppo.com/en/smartphones

----------


## Airicist

Oppo Find 7 hands-on

 Published on Mar 20, 2014




> Oppo has finally unveiled the Find 7 in Beijing just now, and as promised, this Android 4.3 device really can take 50-megapixel photos!

----------


## Airicist

VOOC Rapid Charger - OPPO Find 7 

 Published on Apr 24, 2014




> 4x faster charging speed than conventional chargers.
> 
> A five minute charge will allow the Find 7 to support a two-hour call while a quick 30 minute charge will get the battery to 75%. Only 70 minutes for a full charge.
> 
> No more drama due to slow charging.

----------

